# Exhaust fan



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm on a commercial job with a situation i've never run into before. that has three bathrooms rite in line with eachother, each bathroom has a vent ducted to it and they all go back to a single exhaust fan. They want it wired so that you can control it from any of the three bathrooms and as long as any one of the switches is on the fan should be running. My question is can I just wire all tree switch legs to the fan motor or should I use some type of relay. Each switch hits a light fixture first. And two of the bathrooms are the same circuit and the third one is on a separate circuit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if it's a big fan you with a starter you might want a relay, if it's a rinky dink fan, you could tie the switches. On commercial jobs I've seen that kind of fan on a timeclock for office hours, and occupancy sensor switches for off hours.


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

My worry about wiring the switch legs together is if you turn one switch on it will backfeed to the other lights nd end up turning them on nd also the one bathroom is on a different circuit so wouldn't it short out if both switches were on at the same time?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Stevel6416 said:


> My worry about wiring the switch legs together is if you turn one switch on it will backfeed to the other lights nd end up turning them on nd also the one bathroom is on a different circuit so wouldn't it short out if both switches were on at the same time?


your profile says electrician. are you really an apprentice ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Use two pole wall switches one pole of each for the light the other pole of each for the fan.

This eliminates the back feed issue and keeps the separate circuits isolated from each other


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can do this very easily, but the bathroom lights must all be on the same circuit. Just use two-pole switches.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You can do this very easily, but the bathroom lights must all be on the same circuit. Just use two-pole switches.


Actully with the use of two pole switches the lights could all be on their own circuits.

(Small issue, two pole wall switches are only listed for single circuit use. I treat that just like PVC MAs in threaded hubs)


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

No wildleg im not an apprentice nd I'm not sure if neone totally understands what I have going on the first two bathrooms have a light switch with a switch leg going out to the light from there there is a tail going to the exhaust fan the third bathroom is the same setup just a different circuit this is all preexisting nd I can't access nething without Doing damage to the bathrooms so I need to make this work and I know that you can do it with relays but I wasn't sure how. I did have some time to come up with a drawing tho nd I'm prob gonna go with it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Well Steve we do understand what you want to do and we gave you some ways to do it without relays. 

But you can certainly do it with relays if you want to add complexity, cost and reduce reliability.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that info would have helped the answers you got

one way you could do it is use a contactor with 3 independant single pole contactors with 120v coils at your fan location to use the 3 separate inputs and have the supply side of the contactors fed with the same fan supply ckt.

there may be other simpler methods based on additional info you provide.


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

First of all BBQ I appreciate the input that's why I come to this site when I have questions but I dnt appreciate ignorant comments especially when you apparently don't know what your talking about. The ways that have been described here will not work for my situation not because everyone is wrong but because I really don't think anyone fully understands what I have. Maybe I'm not the best at explaining it but either way def dnt need ignorant comments about me makeing it more expensive nd less reliable. All the ways everyone has told me will still create a short if both circuits are switched on at the same time. Therefor I do need the relays now maybe thee is another way but it hasn't been mentioned here yet. I have clarified this with other people at my company.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Stevel6416 said:


> First of all BBQ I appreciate the input that's why I come to this site when I have questions but I dnt appreciate ignorant comments especially when you apparently don't know what your talking about. The ways that have been described here will not work for my situation not because everyone is wrong but because I really don't think anyone fully understands what I have. Maybe I'm not the best at explaining it but either way def dnt need ignorant comments about me makeing it more expensive nd less reliable. All the ways everyone has told me will still create a short if both circuits are switched on at the same time. Therefor I do need the relays now maybe thee is another way but it hasn't been mentioned here yet. I have clarified this with other people at my company.


:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> First of all BBQ I appreciate the input that's why I come to this site when I have questions but I dnt appreciate ignorant comments especially *when you apparently don't know what your talking about.*


Damn, that hurts.

Oh well, I need to get back to work. Those pota-johns won't clean themselves.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stevel6416 said:


> ....... All the ways everyone has told me will still create a short if both circuits are switched on at the same time.......


How will you short both circuits in the drawing I provided when there's only _one_ circuit to begin with?

You either can't understand simple wiring diagrams, or you aren't providing us dolts with all the information needed to solve your problem.

Either way .... just remember: you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.


Now if you'll excuse me, I gotta go deliver those Porta-Potties Bob just got cleaned out.


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

First I have to apologize wildleg I didn't read ur post til after my last reply nd yes that way will work. As for 480sparky u obviously can't read simple English cause I clearly said that there are 3 bathrooms nd 2 circuits in my original post so ur drawing nd ur comments r irrelevant all was around. I didn't come here to argue I just dnt think there's need to make ignorant comments nd if they r made I'm goin to have sumthin to say about it.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Use two pole wall switches one pole of each for the light the other pole of each for the fan.
> 
> This eliminates the back feed issue and keeps the separate circuits isolated from each other


If you are using two circuits, you have to make sure that the switch is rated for use with two circuits. General purpose, multipole switches have not been investigated for use with more than one circuit. From the White Book (WJQR)


> Multi-pole, general-use snap switches have not been investigated for more than single-circuit operation unless marked "2-circuit" or "3-circuit."


You also have the issue of the common means of disconnect that is required by 210.7.

Sorry, Bob...didn't read all of your posts before posting my comment, however ignoring the multicircuit rule in the White book, does nothing to take away the code violation if you don't use handle ties on the supply breakers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stevel6416 said:


> First I have to apologize wildleg I didn't read ur post til after my last reply nd yes that way will work. As for 480sparky u obviously can't read simple English cause I clearly said that there are 3 bathrooms nd 2 circuits in my original post so ur drawing nd ur comments r irrelevant all was around. I didn't come here to argue I just dnt think there's need to make ignorant comments nd if they r made I'm goin to have sumthin to say about it.


R u syin ur por ritin skilz iz ez 2 reed


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

Way to try to blame my shorthand (which about 99% of our population uses in text style writing) on ur poor information processing skills.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stevel6416 said:


> Way to try to blame my shorthand (which about 99% of our population uses in text style writing) on ur poor information processing skills.


Same reason you seem unable to take the simple diagram I provided and adapt it to solve your problem. Any competent electrician should be able to.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Switch the neutral. You won't have to worry about phases.















(Kidding)


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dude seriously forget about the diagram it's irrelevant it wasn't even what I had the diagram is no good nd btw I was able to hook it up nd make it work my way... I only asked the question cause usually I get answers from component electricians nd I like to see different ways of doin things... Nd I garauntee I would work circles around u... I kno how to read diagrams I just dnt waste my time with irrelevant ones... Again I didn't ask a question to get into an argument I just respect the guys opinions in this forum nd figured maybe I could get some good suggestions but guys like u who r probably the kinda guys I have to go behind nd fix thier work have to come on here nd start trouble for no reason so just drop it


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Stevel6416 said:


> Dude seriously forget about the diagram it's irrelevant it wasn't even what I had the diagram is no good nd btw I was able to hook it up nd make it work my way... I only asked the question cause usually I get answers from component electricians nd I like to see different ways of doin things... Nd I garauntee I would work circles around u... I kno how to read diagrams I just dnt waste my time with irrelevant ones... Again I didn't ask a question to get into an argument I just respect the guys opinions in this forum nd figured maybe I could get some good suggestions but guys like u who r probably the kinda guys I have to go behind nd fix thier work have to come on here nd start trouble for no reason so just drop it


Welcome to the show Steve! :laughing: Dont get too bent out of shape bud, it's always like this here. If you stop and explain yourself clearly, you will get better answers. It's also good to stop and think about what some of these guys are telling you....your answer might be right n front of you.

If you hang around here for any amount of time, your gonna need to leave your feelings at the door. Get used to shifting through a mile of BS for one good answer too. Welcome to ET! :thumbup:


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea I hear ya... I'm not bent outta shape nd yea I kno I really need to be very clear to get the rite answer... I was just tryin to get a second opinion on what I was doin... I've been an electrician for almost 7 years nd I def dr kno everything nd even wen I am 99.9% sure I still like to hear other opinions cause in my opinion it's never bad to kno more than one way to do things but when people start insulting u because of wat ur asking it gets a lil frustrating when ur expecting to have an intelligent conversation... But either way I got my problem solved nd I'm really not worried about it I actually think its kinda funny... So thanks for the advice


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I honestly would like to hear how you solved your problem.


----------



## gdstewar (Sep 22, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I honestly would like to hear how you solved your problem.


I would use a power pack relay with a motion sensor in each bathroom. No need for a switch.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Stevel6416 said:


> Yea I hear ya... I'm not bent outta shape nd yea I kno I really need to be very clear to get the rite answer... I was just tryin to get a second opinion on what I was doin... I've been an electrician for almost 7 years nd I def dr kno everything nd even wen I am 99.9% sure I still like to hear other opinions cause in my opinion it's never bad to kno more than one way to do things but when people start insulting u because of wat ur asking it gets a lil frustrating when ur expecting to have an intelligent conversation... But either way I got my problem solved nd I'm really not worried about it I actually think its kinda funny... So thanks for the advice


So you have been an electrician for "almost" seven years or you have became an electrician within that seven year time period? Just curious.. In a previous post of yours you said you had been doing electrical work for "almost" five years..just an observation. Maybe just a typo


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

gdstewar said:


> I would use a power pack relay with a motion sensor in each bathroom. No need for a switch.



I fail to see how this is an easy fix to the situation.


----------



## gdstewar (Sep 22, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I fail to see how this is an easy fix to the situation.


sorry. More specifically 1 power pack relay and 3 motion sensors.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> First I have to apologize wildleg I didn't read ur post til after my last reply nd yes that way will work. As for 480sparky u obviously can't read *simple English* cause I clearly said that there are 3 bathrooms nd 2 circuits in my original post so ur drawing nd ur comments r irrelevant all was around. I didn't come here to argue I just dnt think there's need to make ignorant comments nd if they r made I'm goin to have sumthin to say about it.


:laughing::laughing::lol::lol:
That's a good way to describe your method of posting! He probably can read it, but just can't understand it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> Yea I hear ya... I'm not bent outta shape nd yea I kno I really need to be very clear to get the rite answer... I was just tryin to get a second opinion on what I was doin... I've been an electrician for almost 7 years nd I def dr kno everything nd even wen I am 99.9% sure I still like to hear other opinions cause in my opinion it's never bad to kno more than one way to do things but when people start insulting u because of wat ur asking it gets a lil frustrating when ur expecting to have an intelligent conversation... But either way I got my problem solved nd I'm really not worried about it I actually think its kinda funny... So thanks for the advice


*I've been an electrician for almost 7 years nd I def dr kno everything nd even wen I am 99.9% sure!* 99% of WHAT population spells this way???


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Stevel6416 said:


> Yea I hear ya... I'm not bent outta shape nd yea I kno I really need to be very clear to get the rite answer... I was just tryin to get a second opinion on what I was doin... I've been an electrician for almost 7 years nd I def dr kno everything nd even wen I am 99.9% sure I still like to hear other opinions cause in my opinion it's never bad to kno more than one way to do things but when people start insulting u because of wat ur asking it gets a lil frustrating when ur expecting to have an intelligent conversation... But either way I got my problem solved nd I'm really not worried about it I actually think its kinda funny... So thanks for the advice


Writing this cryptic might indicate a learning disability. If so, I'm sure people here will be patient, but you really need to be more careful how you phrase stuff, use spellcheck when possible and be more patient with people on the forum. No one can be expected to understand what you write the first, second or even third time around when it's so hard to decipher. We'll work with you, but you gotta work with us, too.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> Yea I hear ya... I'm not bent outta shape No, your post to BBQ didn't sound that way at all.
> nd North Dakota?
> yea I kno I really need to be very clear to get the rite answer..Now we are getting somewhere, maybe.
> I was just tryin to get a second opinion on what I was doin...No you were not. You never showed us your diagram. you were trying to find out what we would do with the information you gave. Everyone does it, it's ok.
> ...


Glad you finally got through, no help from us.:thumbsup:


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow. Is this how people talk these days? 99% of them?

I, for one, find it completely incomprehensible. 

I can't begin to care about the switches, relays, or circuits. I just feel like this whole post is an insult to the english language and the basics of human communication. 

Go back to high school, I think they let you out too early!


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

I dnt understand why so many people r gettin involved wit an argument that had nuthin to do wit them. Nd yes thats how people type these days. if u've never sent a text message nd can't decipher short hand typing then that's the learning disability. Thats the problem wit alot of guys, so set in thier ways they cant learn new things. Its still understandable just quicker to type that way. I've said a few times on here that I'm not here to argue but u guys still can't seem to drop it. R u guys that bad at wat u do that u have to insult other people to feel better about it?


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Stevel6416 said:


> I dnt understand why so many people r gettin involved wit an argument that had nuthin to do wit them. Nd yes thats how people type these days. if u've never sent a text message nd can't decipher short hand typing then that's the learning disability. Thats the problem wit alot of guys, so set in thier ways they cant learn new things. Its still understandable just quicker to type that way. I've said a few times on here that I'm not here to argue but u guys still can't seem to drop it. R u guys that bad at wat u do that u have to insult other people to feel better about it?


Umm, because it's an open (common) forum and you're attempting to take part in it. 

No, people don't type that way these days - they TEXT that way these days. What's appropriate for texting is not appropriate for typing on a forum or in an email or in a letter. 

We're mostly good at what we do so any doubts you have about that show your insecurities, not ours. We also know that just like we wouldn't wear our pajamas and slippers to work, you don't write in SMS shorthand on the forum. Get over it and grow up.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Does it really take that much more effort to type the "a" in "and"?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread is exciting. 
I'll be glad when this thread is closed. Then maybe I can then understand it.


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

Actually yes they do I've seen that typing in not only this forum but I also belong to two other forums nd they type like that as well so ur wrong there n u say get over it but I'm the only one who has repeatedly asked to drop this conversation n everyone wants to keep making ignorant remarks so maybe everyone else should grow up nd just drop it like asked. I actually can't believe it even escalated this far. Like I said before, I respect the people on this forum otherwise I wouldn't come here wit my questions but if I'm gonna be insulted then I will have sumthin to say about it. So once again let's drop it. Nd use this forum for it was ment for.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> I dnt understand why so many people r gettin involved wit an argument that had nuthin to do wit them. Nd yes thats how people type these days. if u've never sent a text message nd can't decipher short hand typing then that's the learning disability. Thats the problem wit alot of guys, so set in thier ways they cant learn new things. Its still understandable just quicker to type that way. I've said a few times on here that I'm not here to argue but u guys still can't seem to drop it. R u guys that bad at wat u do that u have to insult other people to feel better about it?


I, for one, just tend to ignore posts written in this manner. If the poster can't write a post using reasonably correct English, then I just think that he will not be saying anything that I am interested in.
This is a semi-professional forum and is a place for the correct use of the language.

Yes, I did post in this thread, but my first post was not because I had read yours. It was a reply to another poster. This post is, in fact, because I read yours, but only after reading the other comments in the thread.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> Actually yes they do I've seen that typing in not only this forum but I also belong to two other forums nd they type like that as well so ur wrong there n u say get over it but I'm the only one who has repeatedly asked to drop this conversation n everyone wants to keep making ignorant remarks so maybe everyone else should grow up nd just drop it like asked. I actually can't believe it even escalated this far. Like I said before, I respect the people on this forum otherwise I wouldn't come here wit my questions but if I'm gonna be insulted then I will have sumthin to say about it. So once again let's drop it. Nd use this forum for it was ment for.


I wonder if I could type as silly as you and toss in a Jersey accent?
.
Try this one 3 times fast!!

I M Soffa King We tar dead.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Damn, that hurts.
> 
> Oh well, I need to get back to work. Those pota-johns won't clean themselves.



Every once in a while!!


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

the problem is that you sound like a ******, but you don't want to be treated like one. The subject matter is overshadowed by incomprehensible communication. 

If there are other forums where people can communicate in that way, then what are you doing here?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I refuse to even post in this thread.....


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I refuse to even post in this thread.....


my thoughts exactly , lol !


----------



## Stevel6416 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ya kno it's really funny how everyone can obviously understand my typing enough to insult it but yet ur all so petty that u just have to drag this thing out nd wirenuting that joke hasn't been funny in about 20 years... Nd vinister the only a**hole here is u... Now I asked to drop this thing nd yet sum people r like a bunch of high school girls u just need the drama... Nd btw there is nuthin proffesional about this forum all I've seen is a bunch of rediculous bs... u guys do kno wat bs stands for rite?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Stevel6416 said:


> Ya kno it's really funny how everyone can obviously understand my typing enough to insult it but yet ur all so petty that u just have to drag this thing out nd wirenuting that joke hasn't been funny in about 20 years... Nd vinister the only a**hole here is u... Now I asked to drop this thing nd yet sum people r like a bunch of high school girls u just need the drama... Nd btw there is nuthin proffesional about this forum all I've seen is a bunch of rediculous bs... u guys do kno wat bs stands for rite?


Beat it chump.......


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Stevel6416 said:


> so just drop it


 


Stevel6416 said:


> u guys still can't seem to drop it.


 



Stevel6416 said:


> So once again let's drop it..





Stevel6416 said:


> I asked to drop this thing


 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> This is a semi-professional forum


:laughing:

I found this pretty funny ... and true


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Stevel6416 said:


> Ya kno it's really funny how everyone can obviously understand my typing enough to insult it but yet ur all so petty that u just have to drag this thing out nd wirenuting that joke hasn't been funny in about 20 years... .. u guys do kno wat bs stands for rite?


I'm sorry,,, Did I hurt your wittle feeling?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I found this pretty funny ... and true


I probably would have said professional in the other forum....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Semi-professional on a good day.....maybe.... :lol:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Semi-professional on a good day.....maybe.... :lol:


Close enough for government work


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Close enough for government work


But not today as the gubbment is shutted down. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mxslick said:


> But not today as the gubbment is shutted down. :laughing:


There's no need to fear,
Wirenuting is here. 

I'm on the job
And like a slob
I pour my coffee
And sleep till (?)


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> There's no need to fear,
> Wirenuting is here.
> 
> I'm on the job
> ...


Now who can think of another (and better) line?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Now who can think of another (and better) line?




And sleep till ... _I get paid_


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And sleep till ... I get paid


How tempting that is. 
Right now because it's the new budget year, work is normally slow. This year it's dead. 
I saved repairs that I could do to fill my day. I hate sitting around doing nothing. It's a waste of caffein.


----------

